# Any Arachnonuts I.D. this Critter ??



## ottor (Sep 21, 2009)

Found this one along the baseboards in the living room...  Yes, he's dead..  Just wondering if it's one of those damn Hobo's you heard about..  I checked the Hobo Map, and we're in the area that they live in...

Enjoy...


----------



## photo28 (Sep 21, 2009)

As long as it's not this don't worry too much...
http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/pulp/brownrecluse.jpg


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like a harmless wolf spider.


----------



## robdavis305 (Sep 23, 2009)

The only good spider is a dead one


----------



## joe123 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup. looks like a wolf spider(hunter/roaming, does not make a web.). I have them all over my yard. great for eating bugs. they do like to roam. I woke up to feel one skittering across my back! took me over a month to stop inspecting the bed before I get in! but I have never been hurt by one, its just creepy!

*EDIT* i looked up hobo spider and it does kinda look like one. hobo spiders make a funnel shaped web so that might be a way to identify it.


----------

